
How Some Places Fare Better in Hard Times - robg
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/24/how-some-places-fare-better-in-hard-times/
======
asimjalis
The reasoning in the article is flawed. It is possible that smaller towns like
Ames, IA, and Logan, UT, are faring better because no one expects to find work
there and people looking for work quickly leave and gravitate to larger
metropolitan areas. Also these are college towns. So the unemployment
statistics are skewed because of the disproportionate number of college
students who spend money without necessarily competing for jobs.

